
Legacy Preference Gets Fresh Look Following College-Admissions Scandal - arcanus
https://www.wsj.com/articles/legacy-preference-gets-fresh-look-following-college-admissions-scandal-11582387200
======
arcanus
Free link: [https://archive.is/0YCsB](https://archive.is/0YCsB)

